# On-road racing in Northern Ohio- 2005



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

There are plenty of tracks and clubs in NOrthern, Ohio that support on-raod racing. But where are they and when do they run?? Heres a general site to discuss where the racings at this spring and summer. If you race at a track that you think no-one knows exists-post here or get the track owners to sign onto Hobbytalk and start posting.


So far I know of these clubs:

NORCAR at the Gate:

Indoor electric carpet/foam racing at its best!! Tuesday nights all spring and summer. Alternates between practice nights and Race nights.

Classses supported:

12th scale mod and stock.
Touring car stock, 19t and mod.
BRP 1/18th scale
1/18th truck class (*We have our own set of jumps now!!!*)

Also-on occason you will see Pan sedans run with stock touring.

Website: www.clevelandcarpetracing.com for location, schedule and pictures.


MORR (Mentor On-Road Racers)

Clevelands Premier gas racing track, Hosts a Midwest Racing series event every summer (the oldest racing series in RC) as well as Sunday club races.

They race on temporary sealed blacktop track at Mentor Mall with excellent visbility for spectators.

Classes supported:

200mm Nitro Sedan
1/10th 4wd class
1/8th 4wd scale class

Strongsville Hobbytown USA

Outdoor Electric and nitro racing on Sundays throughout summer. Call 440-846-1770 for more details. Laid back and fun racing in a temporary Concrete parking lot track.

Classes run:

1/10th electric and nitro sedan
1/18th trucks.
Mini Coopers.

Three makes a class.

One up One Down racing club 

Outdoor asphalt racing program located at the Green Road Armoury. Racing starts in June.

supported classes are: 
1/10 sedan
1/10 stadium truck
monster truck
1/8 on-road

Location: 10 mins from the Gate.......
The Ohio Army Nation Guard Base (Woods King Armory)
4303 Green Road,Highland,Hills,Ohio 44128



[I will get back with you all on schedule when I get more information.
Anyone who wants to send me info I can post it on this first page to make quick reading for persons seeing this thread for the first time.]

Ray [email protected]


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hobbytown USA, Strongsville, OH 440-846-1770(call for details) should be starting there sunday parking lot racing soon. Last year we ran 10th touring gas and electric, and Mini T/ 18T racing. and mini cooper. Birng 3 of anything and they will run it.


----------



## Eric.o (Mar 2, 2005)

there is a club at the green road armory, its the one up one down racing club.
the first race is in june, ill post more info as it becomes available

supported classes are 
1/10 sedan
1/10 stadium truck
monster truck
1/8 on-road

3 cars start a new class

eric


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks


Eric............. &............Ray


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

we have a outdoor layout on road course size 190ft x 70ft with a pit lane & driver stand & restroom & hotdog stand

we also race at other tracks in mentor, strongsville. so if you can make it 
we will have more info on those other tracks....club membership & other info.......

The next and first race outdoor is in June. day will be on a sunday. date 6/12/05 practice is on saturday 6/11/05 starts about 4pm


About this race in June :
location is at Army Base Parking Lot & the race starts at noon sign ups over 11:30am sunday..........

#P.A.T.T.S starting system
# 1 hour long A main
# Awards that sameday
# 2 classes that day only (1/10 Touring Class & >> not in the same class 1/8 4wd &1/8 2wd .21 nitro motor class) 
#up to 20 cars on the track at the same time.......
# practice the day before..
# Name of this event is (The 1 hour NixFix Enduro R/C Le Mans Race)
#awards go to the Top five in each class ....
#Touring car class nitro motor size .12 & .15 (no .21 in this class)>>>and no gas tank mods....more rules will apply
#1/8 scale class nitro motor size .21 motor only & no gas tank mods >>>> more rule will apply.....
# look for flyers in your local hobbystores
#Race fee is $15.00 per class

# this race will be filled with lots of pit stops,tire changes,glow plugs changes,front & rear end change just like the Lemans race...


What is the P.A.T.T.S system: Pre- Assembled Table Top Start
at the start of the race you as a racer will stand 30ft from the pit area at the sound of tone it will be a small foot race to your table
you will install 4 tires,glow plug,car body,fuel and head to the drivers stand first one on the track will start the 1 hour clock..... 




Thanks,Race you later.....


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Where are you located? address, city, state

Jerrit


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

One up One Down onroad Race Track....

Location: 10 mins from the Gate.......
The Ohio Army Nation Guard Base (Woods King Armory)
4303 Green Road,Highland,Hills,Ohio 44128


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

One up One down said:


> One up One Down onroad Race Track....
> 
> Location: 10 mins from the Gate.......
> The Ohio Army Nation Guard Base (Woods King Armory)
> 4303 Green Road,Highland,Hills,Ohio 44128


 Yahoo maps says your a good 4hr drive away :-( bummer!

Jerrit


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for the updates One-up-One down. YOull be seeing me for sure if my plans to run at the Tamiya Nationals comes to fruition. And maybe just to get to run on asphalt with rubber tires as well.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Notice: :wave: 

For the enduro race you must have your own Ambrc Personal Transponder for this kind 

of race...there will be no club transponders available for this race....

you must have a P.T# to enter...  

NixFix 1 hour Enduro Race June 11,12,2005

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*More info on Strongsvilles racing program.*

Finally got approval to use the lot at Hobbytown Strongsville.

 2005 Summer Schedule

 May 22
 June 15, 19, 26
 July 10, 17, 24, 
 August 14, 21, 28
 September 11, 18, 25

 Track opens at 10:00. Sign ups close at 11:30. Racing at 12:00.

 Electric Classes Only

 1/10 Touring Car stock motors

 Mini Cooper stock motors and mod motors. Both will run together, but will be scored separately.

 1/10 Bombers pre 1970 bodies except GT 40. Stock motors. Any chassis you can get a body on with the wheels under the body.

 1/18 Mini Trucks. Will run 18T's and Mini T's separately if there are enough. Any motor any battery.

 1/18 Onroad cars 

 Any other electric class with 3 entries.

 Brushless motors and LiPo batteries in Mini trucks only.


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Local parking lot racing: Gas Touring Car Awards Race This Weekend Sunday 6/12/05
at the Ohio Army National Guard Base (4303 Green Road,Highland Hills Ohio 44128)

Enduro Race,Must have a Pt Transponder to enter....
Practice starts at 9:00am,sign up over at 11:30am

1 Hours Mains Le Mans Style Racing

Top 5 Racers gets the Trophy

Race you Later........


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

One Up ONe Down-when will you have practice as well as club races? I need to get some laps on rubber tires soon. Electric car-if that matters.


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

we plan on having some club races soon,just waiting on the army base schedule for the summer season.......


practice on saturday 4pm-9:00pm 6/11/05


Electric's welcome !!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks-I'll try and stop out!! Evening is definately a good thing considering how hot it is.

I just need to get my ESC rewired for the car, put on some bullett connectors and I should be good to go for some testing.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

*2005 Outdoor Race Schedule*
On Road, Road Course

*Location*The Ohio Army National Guard (Woods King Armory)
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128
****************************************************************************************************************
*Race Schedule*

*One Up One Down R/C Racing Hobby Club*
June 11,12,26 (Army Base)

**July 2,3 (MORR Track)**

July 10(Gary's Track) & July 17,31(Army Base)

August 4,5,6,7,2005 (Great Lakes Challenge in Toledo)

August 20(Army Base) & Sept 3, (Big Oval 250)Army Base

September 3 Saturday, (Trophy Top 3 in each class)

Sept,25 (Midwest in Toledo 24,25)


October,8,9 (Team Enduro 1 Hour Race Road Course) 
2 man race team ,each man/woman run for 30mins,Trophy for top 3 in
each class…..Classes are 1/8scale 4wd,2wd or 1/10 touring car class
All Racers looking to race in the 1hour Team race must have personal Transponders !!!!!

***************************************************************************************************************
* Eligable Classes for club races*
1/10 Touring Cars (No lola bodies and No .21 motors)
1/10 Stadium Trucks
1/8 open unlimited
(235mm) 1/10 4WD & 2WD
All Electric Classes Welcome!
*****************************************************************************************************************
*ROAR Rules Apply* Sign-Ups Begin at 9am to 11:30 
Race Begins at 12:00
*****************************************************************************************************************
*Race Fees*
$10.00 First Car/ $5.00 Additional Car
* Team Enduro Race $15.00 per class*
AMBrc / Autoscore Scoring System / Personal Transponders Welcome


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What outdoor dirt track is on the corrner of 83 and 82, West of Strongsville? Mat the Cat races at it?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

its called THE TRACK, Mr. Bill and i beleive Matt The Cat Run it. Not sure but Eric Clark may have a hand in it too.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks.....anyone know what day and time they race?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks.....anyone know what day and time they race?


its sunday and I beleive they start at 11:00am


----------

